# How long on cycle until your testicles begin to atrophy?



## Jess999 (May 26, 2011)

How long after beginning a cycle of test e at 500mg per week (with no hcg) should it take before you notice a change in the size of your balls?


----------



## underscore (May 26, 2011)

Different for most people. Normally you see less semen production within a week and usually atrophy around week 2.


----------



## Jess999 (May 26, 2011)

So is it fair to say that after four weeks on test e (two 250mg injections per week), and no gain in strength or size, no acne, no mood changes, no testicular atrophy, no bloating that ny gear is bunk? The only thing I've experienced is a couple of nights I woke up kind of sweaty. I've gained about five pounds in the past few weeks but I've been eating like an animal, about 5,000 calories pet day and more than enough protein. So I guess the stuff I got is garbage.


----------



## bigrene (May 26, 2011)

You should have gained a few pounds by week 4 specially if it's your first cycle and your eating 5k calories, sounds like Biojunk Gear. I got jerked for the first time by them (biogen) hopefully you did not get your gear from them if so don't expect any results except for results you get with good diet ,training, and placebo.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 26, 2011)

I had some discomfort within the first week, and they were pretty much in hibernation mode by week 4.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 26, 2011)

mine dont get smaller they just pull up tight against my body no hang just tight.and i had pain in the balls arround 2 week or earlier.the first sign for me that my trst is legit is my libidio goes way up.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 26, 2011)

Bout week 5 they were shrunk on me.


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (May 26, 2011)

Buy week 4 nutz should be half size and you get like 8 woods a day- if you dont have any sides at all i would say your gear is bunk- hope it didnt come from a sponsor


----------



## MDR (May 26, 2011)

Jess999 said:


> So is it fair to say that after four weeks on test e (two 250mg injections per week), and no gain in strength or size, no acne, no mood changes, no testicular atrophy, no bloating that ny gear is bunk? The only thing I've experienced is a couple of nights I woke up kind of sweaty. I've gained about five pounds in the past few weeks but I've been eating like an animal, about 5,000 calories pet day and more than enough protein. So I guess the stuff I got is garbage.



Not at all.  You need to post your lifting program and diet, so we have some thing to work from here  Remember, anabolics are only a piece of the puzzle.  Without good training and diet, you won't gain much at all.  Four weeks isn't very long to judge the effectiveness of a long-acting ester.  Take a look at the the sticky I put in my signature about asking for cycle advice.  If you post enough info, we can better evaluate what is going on.


----------



## LightBearer (May 26, 2011)

i know hcg maintains testicle size, but does it stop them from hurting?


----------



## Jess999 (May 26, 2011)

MDR said:


> Not at all.  You need to post your lifting program and diet, so we have some thing to work from here  Remember, anabolics are only a piece of the puzzle.  Without good training and diet, you won't gain much at all.  Four weeks isn't very long to judge the effectiveness of a long-acting ester.  Take a look at the the sticky I put in my signature about asking for cycle advice.  If you post enough info, we can better evaluate what is going on.



Ok, fair enough.

I'm 6'2" and currently 206 lbs., 11% body fat.  I am 37 years old. I was about 202 when I started my cycle of test e (500mg per week split into two injections, Mondays and Thursdays).

I have a solid training regimen that I've followed for about seven years now. I've put on about 30 lbs of muscle in that time, but have been at a plateau for the past year, which is why I've opted to try aas.

My diet is solid, as I've worked with a nutritionist to sort it out. I'm eating over 5,000 calories and about 250 grams of protein. After most meals, I pound HB eggs or cans of tuna. I could probably use more sleep, but overall I feel like my training and diet are solid.

What is causing me to question the quality of my gear more than the apparent lack of gains is the lack of side effects. Only thing I've had is twice over the past month I've woken up sweaty, which could be the result of a lot of things. But no testicular atrophy, no extra boners, not extra horny. Strength is the same. Super frustrated.


----------



## klc9100 (May 26, 2011)

i don't think you can really normalize it. my nuts don't hardly shrink at all. they ache, but they don't shrivel up. i know my gear is real because i get almost all of my test cyp from the pharmacy.

i would ne more concerned about the other things you're not experiencing than your ball size.


----------



## OutWhey (May 26, 2011)

After a couple weeks, there begin to be some discomfort on the little guys. But this stopped happening to me when I started using HCGenerate throughout the cycle and etc. Stuff is awesome


----------



## Mr.BTB (May 26, 2011)

How long does it take you guys to have your balls and load back to normal on PCT with clomid?


----------



## MDR (May 26, 2011)

Jess999 said:


> Ok, fair enough.
> 
> I'm 6'2" and currently 206 lbs., 11% body fat.  I am 37 years old. I was about 202 when I started my cycle of test e (500mg per week split into two injections, Mondays and Thursdays).
> 
> ...



I understand your frustration.  Strength should go up and you should gain size if you are eating well at a decent caloric surplus, and you are training hard.   It may very well be bunk.  As far as the other sides, not everyone experiences all side effects, at least to a noticeable level.  if I was in your shoes I'd probably continue for a few more weeks just to be sure.  Also, you are probably fairly well developed given the fact that you have been training for a number of years and had some good results.  Gains may be a bit slower in coming.  I know for myself after training for 20+, gaining a few pounds of quality muscle during a cycle is about all I can hope for, not counting water gain and such.  That being said, you should gain more than that while on, and then lose the water after you come off. Reps for following up and posting a bit of background info.  Hopefully things will kick in and you will start seeing the gains you are looking for.


----------



## KAHA (May 26, 2011)

I am week 6 of my first cycle my ball are normal I don’t understand why because they fucking hurt, but by week four you should feel the strength way up plus I gain 11 pounds by week 5. But like I said this is my first cycle so I would say maybe just some people would react different, I  read that some people take up to 6 weeks to notice anything so I would say give it a couple more weeks.


----------



## Jess999 (May 26, 2011)

MDR said:


> I understand your frustration.  Strength should go up and you should gain size if you are eating well at a decent caloric surplus, and you are training hard.   It may very well be bunk.  As far as the other sides, not everyone experiences all side effects, at least to a noticeable level.  if I was in your shoes I'd probably continue for a few more weeks just to be sure.  Also, you are probably fairly well developed given the fact that you have been training for a number of years and had some good results.  Gains may be a bit slower in coming.  I know for myself after training for 20+, gaining a few pounds of quality muscle during a cycle is about all I can hope for, not counting water gain and such.  That being said, you should gain more than that while on, and then lose the water after you come off. Reps for following up and posting a bit of background info.  Hopefully things will kick in and you will start seeing the gains you are looking for.



Big thanks for the detailed reply. I'll follow your advice and stick with the program a little longer. You're right to be patient.


----------

